# Get IP address from router SSID



## akaki (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi,
I've few wireless router (Netgear 1 WAN/4 LAN) using in my office. I just forget IP address of 1 router (I put it manually few months ago).
But I know the SSID (Its showing in the router list when searching) & also it's working fine.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

connect to the router through a client and a do a ip config. The default gateway is the ip address of your router


----------



## akaki (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Maz,
Sorry for late reply. Actually I know this way, but I think my structure is little different. Basicaly, my default GW is same for all router. Please ask me what exactly you need to know.
But, I am 50% sure about the IP I put for that router, but "Page can not displayed" I got when try to open page using that IP, even ping result failure (Requst time out). But that router working fine!!!
So, I need a command which will say me the IP addresses of all router.
Any idea...


----------



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

No the default gateway for the router is the same but when a device connects to a router..the router becomes the DGW for that device.

So try to connect your device then do ipconfig on the device from cmd..it should work.

If not then connect to the router, go to cmd and type in:

ping -r 1 www.yahoo.com

It will give you a ping response but it will also show a route IP and that should be the ip for the router i think.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"my default GW is same for all router"

If this were true you would not be routing at all.

post the results of an ipconfig /all from your workstation for review.


----------



## akaki (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi All,
1. Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : magnusbd.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR WG311v3 802.11g Wireless PCI Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-2A-BD-ED-AC
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.42
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.250
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.201
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.201
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, November 10, 2010 8:52:59 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, November 16, 2010 8:52:59 AM

*** this client connected with 192.168.1.252 (IP of connected router)

Hope this will help.


----------



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

Looking at that i would think that your router ip address: 192.168.1.201 as thats the DHCP and its the router thats assigning the ip address..


----------

